# bailout, bail-out = διάσωση (επιχείρησης από οικονομική καταστροφή), κν. ξελάσπωμα



## fofoka (Dec 16, 2009)

Καλημέρα,

"...spending of any sort became deeply unfashionable, especially in New-York, where the *bail-out *of the banks coincided with the loss of thousands of jobs and the financial demise of many investors."

Από εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bailout

A bailout is an act of giving capital to a company in danger of failing in an attempt to save it from bankruptcy, insolvency, or total liquidation and ruin; or to allow a failing company to fail gracefully without spreading contagion.

Εδώ:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=502713:cs&page=

στην πρόταση:

"National approaches differed, but broadly speaking authorities either used public money to *bail out* *banks*, or ring-fenced a bank's assets within their territory and applied national resolution tools at the level of each entity rather than at the level of the cross-border group." 

έχει αποδοθεί ως:

"Οι εθνικές προσεγγίσεις διέφεραν αλλά οι αρχές υπό την ευρεία έννοια είτε χρησιμοποίησαν δημόσιο χρήμα για τη *διάσωση των τραπεζών* είτε απομόνωσαν τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία των τραπεζών εντός της εθνικής επικράτειάς τους και εφάρμοσαν εθνικά μέτρα διευθέτησης στο επίπεδο κάθε οικονομικής οντότητας παρά στο επίπεδο του διασυνοριακού ομίλου."

Πώς θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί το *bail-out*, κατά τη γνώμη σας, στην πρόταση του κειμένου μου;

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2009)

Και χωρίς να έχω δει τη μετάφραση που παραθέτεις, εγώ θα το απέδιδα "διάσωση".


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

Η λέξη είναι τόσο συνηθισμένη (είχε ψηφιστεί «λέξη της χρονιάς» για το 2008 από την American Dialect Society) που γράφεται συνήθως χωρίς το ενωτικό, *bailout*. Και _baleout_ (αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία).

Αν δεν το πεις «διάσωση», θα το πεις *ξελάσπωμα*. Ο Ριζοσπάστης το λέει συνέχεια.

Πλάκα έχει που μαλώνουν οι ετυμολόγοι για την προέλευση του όρου (συμβαίνουν και στην Εσπερία αυτά). Να είναι από το _bale_ (μπάλα), που έδωσε τη διάσωση όταν πέφτεις με αλεξίπτωτο (_bale out_) περνώντας από την καταπακτή σαν μπάλα; Να είναι από το μαστέλο (_bail_) που σε βοηθά να βγάλεις το νερό από τη βάρκα για να μη βουλιάξει; Ή έχει σχέση με την εγγύηση (_bail_) που πληρώνεις για να βγάλεις κάποιον από τη φυλακή;

Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε π.χ. αυτά και, αν βγάλετε άκρη, πείτε μου κι εμένα.
http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-bai2.htm
http://www.visualthesaurus.com/cm/wordroutes/1544/


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2009)

Εγώ πάντα πίστευα ότι είναι από τη βάρκα που βουλιάζει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2009)

Κι εγώ από την εγγύηση... Την μπάλα δεν την είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ μου...


----------



## SBE (Dec 16, 2009)

Εγγύηση κι από μενα (τα άλλα δύο ούτε που τα είχα σκεφτεί. )


----------



## sarant (Dec 16, 2009)

Κι εγώ ήμουν σίγουρος για την εγγύηση


----------



## Count Baltar (Dec 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν το πεις «διάσωση», θα το πεις *ξελάσπωμα*. Ο Ριζοσπάστης το λέει συνέχεια.



Και καλό θα είναι να συνεχίσει να το λέει ΜΟΝΟ αυτός.

Όσο για την ετυμολογία, εγγύηση δαγκωτό, εφόσον η σύνταξη είναι εκείνη του "bail someone out" και πάντα το βλέπουμε έτσι.


----------



## fofoka (Dec 17, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία:
*no-bail-out clause*
Article 125 of the Lisbon treaty makes it illegal for one member to assume the debts of another. 
http://lexicon.ft.com/Term?term=no-bail_out-clause

*ρήτρα περί μη διάσωσης, ρήτρα της μη διάσωσης (χώρας-μέλους)*


----------



## MelidonisM (Mar 25, 2013)

bail-in = εσωτερική διάσωση/βοήθεια;


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2013)

bail-in = συμμετοχή των καταθετών στη διάσωση, κούρεμα μη ασφαλισμένων καταθετών 

Τέτοια κυκλοφορούν. (Διάσωση εκ των έσω, δηλαδή.)


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2013)

...
The Bank’s Definition Of A “Bail Out”







Stark contrast in realities, eh?


----------

